# How do we get these Tesco deals, vouchers



## autowbars (May 7, 2012)

Stupid question probably but here goes.

How do I get hold of these Tesco vouchers for what seems like free or reduced tunnel, ferry crossing
Don't shop at Tesco so don't know what goes on.
Maybe I should start, are the vouchers offered with certain products,
Or at certain times.
Forgive me if I'm asking too much
Stuart


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no problem Stuart,

First you need a tesco clubcard; then show it when you buy things at Tesco, you will get points for the purchases. They give you vouchers each quarter, and they are for certain amounts, Save these up and you can get vouchers for use on the tunnel - 3 x the face value. so £50 in Tescos vouchers gets you £150 worth of tunnel - in most cases that's enough to get most of a return ticket. If you get a tesco credit cad as well, you get points form that as well - not just at tesco.


----------



## autowbars (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the VERY quick reply, now I must start shopping at Tesco, well maybe SWMBO will


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: How do we get these Tesco deals, vouvhers*



autowbars said:


> Stupid question probably but here goes.
> 
> How do I get hold of these Tesco vouchers for what seems like free or reduced tunnel, ferry crossing
> Don't shop at Tesco so don't know what goes on.
> ...


You need to get a Tesco clubcard from a Tesco store. Every time you buy products from a Tesco store/garage you get points which accumulate over a period and converted to vouchers by Tesco. Also if you have a Tesco credit card you get points for using over and above those awarded for the products/diesel/groceries bought. If you convert them say for the Eurotunnel, every £10 of voucher gets you £ 30 of travel Last year we had 4 trips which would have cost £600 but used £200 vouchers -no brainer.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,
First get yourself a tesco clubcard credit card. Use the card for purchases. Each purchase collects points even your shopping at asda morrisons etc. Each quarter they send you a statement with your points collected. You can then exchange them at a rate of 3 to 1 for tunnel vouchers. Just visit tesco clubcard website. I have just received £25 of tokens which converts to £75 off a crossing.
Dave p
I must be a slower typist than the others


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Turning into a pro Tesco thread but as above. Run their CC - buy fuel there - shop there - any family need an appliance etc buy it online for them at Tesco. All adds up - haven't paid to cross the channel for years :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Last year I discovered that only the larger value vouchers can be used to pay for tunnel.
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Last year I discovered that only the larger value vouchers can be used to pay for tunnel.
> Alan


I used vouchers from £5 upwards last year.
Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Me too but our collection included many lower value which would not record when trying to enter them.
Just bought the DFDS half price bargains so will not need Tesco's best for our next trip.
Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Last year I discovered that only the larger value vouchers can be used to pay for tunnel.
> Alan


I used vouchers of between £2 and £10 for my booking a couple of weeks ago. Any multiple of £5 I think can be used.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When buying things like appliances at Tesco just make sure you aren't over paying for them just to get the points. 

I looked at a tumble dryer there and found it was £20 dearer than elsewhere - so if I had bought it for the points £0.20 worth of points would have cost me £20.00. Do that too many times and you will end up paying more for your crossing not less.

The extra £20.00 was a delivery charge at Tesco and it's no use trying to get Tesco to price match if the difference in price is delivery because "delivery doesn't count for price match, only the quoted price"


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tesco*

Hi Stuart,
Converted £65 of Tesco vouchers to £195 of Eurotunnel tokens.
This is 3 times face value. Used to be 4 times. Have been for £30 return in the past.

These arrived within 5 working days and having chosen my return crossing dates, selected civilised time to go both ways which cost £93 out and £91 return £184) and phoned the Eurotunnel (Tesco)booking line and confirmed details.

Posted vouchers off to Eurotunnel today along with booking form (supplied by Tesco) today and used Royal Mail Special Delivery as advised at another £5.90.

Should receive confirmation tomorrow or Wednesday and then good to go.

You can't use them to book a pet (£30) which you will need to pay with cc or debit card and can't buy a Flexi ticket.

The extra £10 voucher I didn't need will hopefully get credited
back to my Clubcard account.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## autowbars (May 7, 2012)

The gaffer, missus, has just told me no matter what she will never use Tesco, she says overpriced and are like Microsoft in the early 2000s, trying to take over the world.
Tesco s fuel near us is 3p dearer than independents it seems.
So maybe the points not as valuable as they may seem.
Another one of my ideas up the swanny.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We never shop at tesco . I have collected points from all the other supermarkets.
I fill upm£400 plus a month on diesel from morrisons. Cheapest in the area and have a points card so double bonus.
Dave p


----------



## autowbars (May 7, 2012)

Is that using a Tesco credit,debit card?
Or how do you fuel up at Morrisons and get Tesco points


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

autowbars said:


> The gaffer, missus, has just told me no matter what she will never use Tesco, she says overpriced and are like Microsoft in the early 2000s, trying to take over the world.
> Tesco s fuel near us is 3p dearer than independents it seems.
> So maybe the points not as valuable as they may seem.


Your wife is a very perceptive woman - unlike many others who are blinded by the Red White and Blue stickers.



> Another one of my ideas up the swanny.


Nope we rarely shop at Tesco but get our electric (no gas) from Eon who give Clubcard points, just that alone is enough to get us a free crossing every other year and our tariff from Eon is frozen until the end of 2013 so we haven't had a price rise since early 2012.

Just do it the DTP way - get a Tesco credit card (and Clubcard to collect the points on), use it for ALL purchases and count the points as they roll in.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Points are acrued wherever you spend your money. I have enough points to pay for my next 3 years chunel crossings.
Dave p
Edit.
If I can have owt for nowt I will have it. Thanks tesco
Davep


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

autowbars said:


> The gaffer, missus, has just told me no matter what she will never use Tesco,


What, you mean she doesn't fancy horsemeat burgers? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are tasty very very tasty. Most people would not notice the difference to beef. I didnt notice the difference the first time I ate it

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Here is my own explanation of the Tesco points and tunnel system

Note that in the past you could over order the tokens and send back the excess, receiving a "refund" in points - this is no longer possible!

You might also want to read about how to turn rubbish into a Tesco crossing!!!!

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just wondering how many horses you have to eat to get a free crossing.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have Tesco clubcard for when we shop there.
Tesco Credit card for when we shop else where. 
Pay for fuel which I use alot of on their credit card at their stations if possible usually around same price here. I then get paid and pay off card at end of each month. 

Like others not paid for crossings for 6 years now, yes indirectly maybe but save finding it along with holiday funds. 

Just book Whit and summer crossing with them, next one will be xmas market. We do about 3-4 crossings every year. 

Mandy


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is my own explanation of the Tesco points and tunnel system
> 
> ...


Hi Russell, (Tesco Maestro)

Just phoned the Clubcard line today to have a £10 Eurotunnel surplus put back on my Clubcard.

No problem!

Post to Tesco Freetime Ltd, PO Box 654, Crawley, RH10 1RG with a brief note of your Clubcard number.

Cheers,
Alan

P.S. Have you enough for your P&O Cruise yet?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
The process for obtaining your eurotunnel tickets has just changed.
You no longer receive vouchers through the post, you relieve one code via email withing 24 hours (10 minutes in our case).
You then just ring and book as before but give them this code and don't need to send off vouchers etc.
James


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't use the tunnel every year, but when we do it's free with the vouchers  

The only worry I always have is whether the vouchers arrive at Eurotunnel HQ in time. They stipulate 5 days after booking. (retired so too much time to worry about such things :roll: ). Glad to read your post James, one less thing to concern myself with.

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Stumbling block we found was that the bulk of our accumulated vouchers had to be used up by the end of this month so we only had enough for the one-way trip which we had to book months ahead- and £75 for one way ain't cheap imo.

Coupled with the fact that we don't have a Tesco in our town-and using their CC away from Tesco shops you need to spend loads to get just a few "points" it'll probably be the first and last time we use them for a Tunnel jobbie.

So thanks for the experience Mr Tesco but it'll be back to Asda/Aldi/Morrisons....and DFDS next year :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Stumbling block we found was that the bulk of our accumulated vouchers had to be used up by the end of this month so we only had enough for the one-way trip which we had to book months ahead- and £75 for one way ain't cheap imo.
> 
> Coupled with the fact that we don't have a Tesco in our town-and using their CC away from Tesco shops you need to spend loads to get just a few "points" it'll probably be the first and last time we use them for a Tunnel jobbie.
> 
> So thanks for the experience Mr Tesco but it'll be back to Asda/Aldi/Morrisons....and DFDS next year :lol: :lol:


I hate doing anything to help Tesco but if you ring the Clubcard helpline they will "re-credit" the value of short-dated or expired vouchers to your account.

The value of the vouchers appears as "new" points on your next statement.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JP said:


> You then just ring and book as before but give them this code and don't need to send off vouchers etc.
> James


Thank you James. Well worth knowing this. It cuts the cost of the whole operation as you don't have to pay a registration fee to post the vouchers to Eurotunnel.

No-one has mentioned that Tesco points are given at the rate of 1 point (= 1p) per £1 spent so the OP had better get spending before he has enough !

If the OP has ever shopped with a card at Tesco then it is worth looking on the My Account page on Tesco's website. Two years ago I "found" about £20 worth of vouchers I'd not known about.

Every little helps....

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> if you ring the Clubcard helpline they will "re-credit" the value of short-dated or expired vouchers to your account.


THanks but that doesn't help if you're trying to accumulate enough vouchers for a forthcoming trip. If the vouchers are "expired" than Eurotunnel won't want to know-I presume?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> THanks but that doesn't help if you're trying to accumulate enough vouchers for a forthcoming trip. If the vouchers are "expired" than Eurotunnel won't want to know-I presume?


Once you've phoned Tesco and got them to re-instate your expired vouchers then you can exchange them immediately against a tunnel crossing. You'll see the re-instated vouchers on "My Account" on the Tesco site.

G

PS You deal with Tesco for all the voucher bits. You only deal with Eurotunnel when you've exchanged the vouchers with Tesco.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks but still don't follow. The vouchers we received from tesco clearly had an expiry date which a) I was asked to quote to eurotunnel and b) I had to send to eurotunnel. If there is a "get around" What's the point of an expiry date? 
Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

I have the email reply from Tesco re the excess vouchers....

Thank you for your email. I can confirm in date and unused paper tokens issued prior to 13 August2012, can be refunded. In line with our terms and conditions we are unable to offer refunds on unused, expired and redeemed rewards tokens issued after 13th August 2012. If your tokens were issued prior to 13th August 2012 you can post these tokens back to us with a covering note to the address below. We do advise obtaining a free proof of postage when returning tokens. Tesco Freetime Ltd PO Box 654 Crawley RH10 1RG. Once refunded, your points will be added to your account and sent to youwith your next available statement as Clubcard vouchers. These can then be applied to future rewards orders or used for in store purchases If you require any further assistance please visit the rewards websitewww.tesco.com/clubcard/rewards, or call 0808 100 0707. Mon - Fri9.00-20.00 or Sat 9.00-17.00. Kind regards Sam Lewis Customer Service ExecutiveTesco Clubcard Rewards

I have also tried on the telephone. The Clubcard website clearly states no refunds too.

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks but still don't follow. The vouchers we received from tesco clearly had an expiry date which a) I was asked to quote to eurotunnel and b) I had to send to eurotunnel. If there is a "get around" What's the point of an expiry date? 
Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> If there is a "get around" What's the point of an expiry date?
> Thanks


Good question ! All I can do is speak from experience. Twice I have had vouchers which had expired. My fault; I'd missed them. Each time I phoned Tesco and asked if there was anything I could do.

I was told the vouchers would be renewed. This was done. The new expiry dates were shown on my accounts page and I went on to use those vouchers against tunnel tickets. (Edit: You do have to allow time for the renewal to be processed and for the renewed vouchers to appear on your statement)

When I use the vouchers I go online to Tesco and note all the numbers of the vouchers I want to exchange on the online form. That form I send to Tesco, again online, and, not very long afterwards, I get a set of grey Eurotunnel tokens- from Tesco, in the post. I then phone Eurotunnel and book our crossing. I get a reference number and I send that, plus the grey tokens, to Eurotunnel, by registered delivery and within 5 days of my receiving the tokens from Tesco.

A few days after that I get online e-mail confirmation of my booking from Eurotunnel plus one more number which goes on the end of the reference number that Eurotunnel gave me when I booked. This becomes my booking number. I print the form and take it with me when we go to the tunnel. It has never been looked at as the automatic numberplate recognition has always recognised us.

I don't send any paper Clubcard vouchers to anyone. I mark them to show they have been used and file them in case anything goes wrong.

The numbers of all my Clubcard vouchers- and their expiry dates- are all on the statement page of My Accounts- plus a lot more info such as where and when you "earned" them. The used vouchers- and what they were used for- are also there somewhere.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*noticed*



JP said:


> Hi all
> The process for obtaining your eurotunnel tickets has just changed.
> You no longer receive vouchers through the post, you relieve one code via email withing 24 hours (10 minutes in our case).
> You then just ring and book as before but give them this code and don't need to send off vouchers etc.
> James


I have just noticed this!

I was going to order the 4 x Stena Vouchers and saw the new Tesco Arrangement.

That is good news as it saves £6.95 on Special Delivery.

TM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

...........and don't forget Tesco's mobile phone service. Both contract and PAYG will add to your points/voucher accumulation.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Pre order the new Dan Brown book for £9 using code TD-RNMW and get an extra 500 club card points worth £15 off your next tunnel trip.
James


----------

